# شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة



## بطرس خوري حداد (18 أبريل 2007)

*
شرح طريقة تنصيب
Windows Vista Ultimate
بطــــرس خــوري حــداد
بسم الله وعلى بركة الرب

شرح طريقة تنصيب وندوز Windows Vista Ultimate بالصور
شكل وندوز  Vista







سنتعرف على كيفية تنصيب الويندوز بالشكل الصحيح

قبل البدء في عملية التنصيب أود أن أخبر بشيء مهم آلا وهو أن هذا الوندوز

لا بد له من تفعيل عن طريق الأنترنت ورقم كود خاص بك وإلى الآن لم أتعرف

على طريقة تركيب الكراك أو إلغاء التفعيل ... ولكن هناك طريقة ومجربة وناجحة
الا وهي ..
( Windows Vista Ultimate ( RTM )
كيفية تحميل ويندوز فيستا :
-1 أفصل جهازك من الاتصال بالانترنت.
2 -أعد تشغيل الجهاز وادخل إلى البيوس .
3. في البيوس غير التاريخ وضع هذا التاريخ ( Dec 31 2099 ) وأحفظ التغييرات .
-4 اعد تشغيل الجهاز ولا تنس أن يكون الإقلاع من الدي في دي روووم وكذلك ويندوز فيستا بداخله .
-5 عند الإقلاع سوف يسألك عن مفتاح المنتج ( الرقم السري ) لا تضع شي واستمر ( Next )
6-أزل علامة الصح من خيارات التحديث الأوتوماتيكي والتي موجودة في أسفل الصفحة .
-7 أضغط على ( Next ) حتى الانتهاء من تنصيب الويندوز .
-8 بعد الانتهاء تستطيع ألان تعديل التاريخ الحالي .
9-الآن يمكنك الاتصال بالانترنت وعمل التحديثات اللازمة . وستستمر معك هذه النسخة حتى عام 2099 م . أنتهى
هناك إضافة الا وهي بعد الدخول على التاريخ للتعديل أول شيء تقوم ادخل على انترنت تايم
تغيير الاعدادات قم بإزالة العلامة من امام هذا المستطيل وعدّل في التاريخ كما تحب
هذه خطوة مهمه جدا حتى يستمر الوندوز معك فترة أطول ..
مواصفات الجهاز التي يعمل عليها ويندوز فيستا :

Processor 800 MHz 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor1
System Memory 512 MB
GPU SVGA (800x600)
Graphics Memory -
HDD 40 GB
HDD Free Space 15 GB
Optical Drive DVD-ROM drive
Audio -
Internet -
وسوف اقوم بعد قليل بإدارج الصور التوضيحية لهذه العملية
شرح طريقة تنصيب Windows Vista Ultimate
بالصور
الآن الشرح بالصور

الصورة الأولى





من هنا تختار اللغة العربية من الخيار الثاني لأن واجهة الوندوز إلى الآن إنجليزي
وهي تدعم اللغة العربية تماما
الصورة الثانية





واضح من الصورة اختر تنصيب الوندوز
الصورة الثالثة




هذه هي أنواع الفيستا ولكل نوع مواصفات وميزات تختلف عن الآخر وبالنسبة لي

أخترت رقم خمسة من الأعلى لأنه يشمل جميع الميزات وهو بحق رائع ويستحق العناء ( Ultimate ) هذا الافضل ..
الصورة الرابعة
[



من هنا اختر طبعا تخصيص وليس هناك خيار لأنك ستقوم بإنزال الوندوز للمرة الأولى
الصورة الخامسة




هنا سيظهر لك الويندوز البارتشن وأيها تقوم بتثبيته عليه
أما اذا اردت أن تقوم بحذف باتشن أو اضافة بارتشن أو بعمل فورمات للبارتشن
عليك بالضغط على درايف أوبشن ..
الصورة السادسة




هنا يظهر لك عملية التثبيت وللعلم ومن تجربة لن يتجاوز تثبيت الفيستا أكثر من
نصف ساعة بل أقل وأكس بي يأخد ساعة ونصف مع التعاريف أما هذافنصف ساعة مع التعاريف
الصورة السابعة




العمل جاري..
الصورة الثامنة




واضح منها اكتب اسم المستخدم واذا اردت فضع له كلمة مرور وكذلك أختر الصورة التي تريد للمستخدم
الصورة التاسعة




اختر اسما وليكن نفس الاسم مضاف إليه PC كما في الصورة واختر الخلفية التي
تريد لسطح المكتب
الصورة العاشرة




هنا خيارات الحماية
الصورة الحادية عشر




هنا تجدر الاشارة إلى اترك التاريخ والوقت كما هو ولا تعدل عليه شيء حتى تنتهي تماماً من عملية التثبيت كما قلنا في بداية الموضوع
الصورة الثانية عشر




هنا تختار نوع الشبكة التي انت تعمل عليها اذا كنت مرتبط بشبكة
الصورة الثالثة عشر




هنا الويندوز يبدأ بانشاء سطح المكتب وما إلى ذلك ...
الصورة الرابعة عشر





وصلنــا إلى نهاية المطــاف ومبــروك عليــــكم الوينــدوز الجديد
(Windows Vista Ultimate)
مع تـحيات بطــرس خـوري حـــداد[/align]
وأي استفسار أنا جاهز​*


----------



## mecho777 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة*

تشكر


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة*

*شكرا على الشرح *
*والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## vena21 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة*

الف الف شكر بس ياريت لو تشرح كمان طريقة التسطيب من ال Dos مباشره:66:


----------



## moon_walkermj (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة*

انا عايز اعرف ازاي بعمل الكراك وactivition code للنسخه دي لأني مش عارف اعمله ومرسي علي الشرح الجميل دا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## alisandro (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شرح طريقة تنصيب فيستا Windows Vistaبالصورة*

شكرا اخي على الشرح الجميل و المفيد

سوالي هو كان لدي xp و نصبت ال vista نسخة اصلية الذي حدث في الخطوة السابعة اي في مرحلة تقسيم الهارد ان كومبيوتري يقراء 15GB مشغول من 100GB اي بمعنى سيبداء من 85GB 

ارغب بمعرفة لماذا اخذ15GB قبل تحميل vista ؟
هل يوجد طريقة بالبدء بمسح الهارد نهائيا والبدء من جديد

شكرا

اخوكم alisandro


----------

